# Hi



## Dusk (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Looking forward to getting involved. Long-term married person checking in


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Is there any particular marital issue you are having? Is that why you joined?


----------

